# Which Autoglym Polish is best for my car



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi gys having recently aquired a new car in metalic Green what is the best autoglym polish to use on my paint work. Here is a pic of my car


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

SRP will be fine, dude.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

Or the all-in-one - UDS, perfect for dark colours.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

SRP followed by EGP........or UDS, only trouble with UDS is it usually reacts if you attempt to put a wax over the top, not necessary though.my prefernce is SRP + EGP:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> SRP followed by EGP........or UDS, only trouble with UDS is it usually reacts if you attempt to put a wax over the top, not necessary though.my prefernce is SRP + EGP:thumb:


Yep, mine too for AG.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone use Auto Glym Supreme? UDS is that a polish or wax?

What's EPG stand for?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

EGP = Extra Gloss Protection


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> SRP followed by EGP........or UDS, only trouble with UDS is it usually reacts if you attempt to put a wax over the top, not necessary though.my prefernce is SRP + EGP:thumb:


I use UDS then AG HD wax makes the car look wet even tho it's not and water just runs off


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Artstu said:


> UDS is that a polish or wax?


Ultra Deep Shine - it's a all in one polish and sealant. Can react badly with waxes ive heard on here but it does give a great finish in it's own right on dark cars (and that's from personal experience).


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

uds for darker coloured cars, but your mondeo looks in good nick plenty of flack pop, what are using currently.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Worth layering UDS?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

I put two coats on my bus last week, you can see the difference - so yes it is worth layering.
I don't know if more coats will bring more.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Im currently using mer polish the one in the blue bottle


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> uds for darker coloured cars, but your mondeo looks in good nick plenty of flack pop, what are using currently.


Im currently using mer polish. The one in the blue bottle


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Defo srp followed egp and a nice wax on top to finish it off nice and give you a wet look


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Hasan1 said:


> I use UDS then AG HD wax makes the car look wet even tho it's not and water just runs off


UDS has been known to react with HD


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

SRP everytime. Great polish which is really easy to use by hand as well as by machine! Thoroughly recommended! You will need to use a wax or sealant afterwards. Some have suggested EGP, I'd recommend Meguiars Ultimate quick wax - lovely stuff!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

andy monty said:


> UDS has been known to react with HD


'React' may be too strong a word. 'Potentially appear hazy after 24 hours' would be better 

For what its worth I would advise Super Resin Polish followed by High Definition Wax on your car. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

What he said above, SRP/HD WAX.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Autoglym said:


> 'React' may be too strong a word. 'Potentially appear hazy after 24 hours' would be better


why does it appear hazy after 24 hours then? is there a reaction between the two products or not?

What's so scary about the word React?

degreaser reacts with oil (is that too strong)? :wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin :wave:

Definatly SRP followed by EGP. This will give you a great finish for a hand polish. Done my metalic silver beemer last week and still looks good :thumb:


----------

